# Polaroid Land Camera 95a



## eric-holmes (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? I ran across it today at a pawn shop. I picked it up for $30. It appears to be in real good condition. You can't buy the film for it anymore but I heard you can convert it to 120 or 35mm film.


----------



## compur (Apr 12, 2011)

The 95a can be converted to us 120 rollfilm. It's not the most sought after Polaroid model 
for that purpose but it can be done.  More info here.


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 12, 2011)

It will probably be mostly a mantle piece. I looks nice and it's size is huge.


----------



## daveedmiller (May 12, 2011)

The Polaroid 95a Land camera was manufactured from 1954-1957. It is a stunning camera, & it is a disgrace that they don't make film for it anymore. When my mate gave me this camera, I knew I had to alter it somehow to make it usable. I came close to modifying it so I could use it with my Polaroid 545 back, but I could not bring myself to hack off the back of this camera. So, I decided to convert the Polaroid 95a to accept medium format 120 film.


----------



## Mike_E (May 12, 2011)

Supposedly the lens will cover a 4X5 so if you have one that needs a medium wide lens you're set.


----------

